# which plastisol on 3.5 ounce 60/40 tank?



## cdbell10 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey all,
I usually order the standard Goof Proof plastisol from Transfer Express for my cotton tees, but I am concerned about using that on my new product, a 60/40 womens tank top that is only 3.5 ounces. is the garment heavy enough to withstand the heat? Do i need to take any precautionary measures, or use another type of plastisol?


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

I printed on a 3.5 oz semi sheer 75/25 jersey. Thank god they where light in color, I reduced the plastisol way way down on the light ink color (pink) on the blak ink i printed as is. I used 230 mesh on both colors. Using only the flood stroke and 1 push stroke I printed both colors. (the idea is to lay as little ink on the shirt as possible because standard plastisol will feel way to heavy on a 3.5 shirt.) the inks I used were from triangle ink(their black rocks btw!) and soft hand reducer from triangle as well. Heres the example in case you want to see it. Turista Clothing | Art is the weapon | Online Store Powered by Storenvy
As for curing I did the standard 320F. But be careful, the shirts dont hold as much heat as the standard 4.3 or 5.1 oz tees. I scorched a few blanks being a bit generous on the cure time.
Hope this helps! Cheers!

Edit: I just realized that this is for plastisol transfers.....but maybe my experience will still help..hopefully!
Sorry!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a light shirt for transfers, screenprinting would be preferable. Hot split on a light garment might be okay.


----------

